# Casting bubble high mountain lakes



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been hiking into high mountain lakes for some years and now I would like to fish them. I don't plan to use a float tube, only fish from shore. I need some help learning to fish flies behind a casting bubble. Can I work jigs this way? How far below the float? Retrieve speed? Suggestions on jig and fly patterns and sizes? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A dry fly that is about 6' behind a water bubble works great.
Fill the bubble about 3/4 full of water for weight.
It will float with that much water in it.
Types of flies that I like to use are Adams, Griffith Gnat and Royal Wulff patterns.
I like to dress the fly with a floatant of some kind.[Gink]
The retrieve is very, very slow with this set up.
You don't want to cause a wake in the water with the bubble or the fly.
Keep your eye on the fly at all times and set the hook quickly upon a strike.

You can also fill the bubble completely full, so it sinks and use nymphs like Pheasant Tails, Prince Nymphs and other wet nymphs.
You can also try fishing Streamers like Leaches and Buggers, with a bubble.
This method can be fished with a little faster retrieve.
Change the retrieve speed, to see what the fish like.
Let the bubble sink a bit before you start the retrieve,

All of these flies will catch fish.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> A dry fly that is about 6' behind a water bubble works great.
> Fill the bubble about 3/4 full of water for weight.
> It will float with that much water in it.
> Types of flies that I like to use are Adams, Griffith Gnat and Royal Wulff patterns.
> ...


Unless you're using a Pistol Pete... :O||:

At least I've heard they work good behind a bubble.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And don't forget the slip bobber that you can set it to nay desired depth and still cast it a mile- for jigs and bait


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> A dry fly that is about 6' behind a water bubble works great.
> Fill the bubble about 3/4 full of water for weight.
> It will float with that much water in it.
> Types of flies that I like to use are Adams, Griffith Gnat and Royal Wulff patterns.
> ...


Can you use these same set ups in rivers (Provo)?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes you can. In reality you are just using a regular fishing rod instead of a fly rod. The flies are the same.

Sometimes my buddies that use this method out fish me with my fly rod.
Other days, it's my turn.
I have started using this at our Community Pond to get out farther than I can with a fly rod.
It's also a lot easier on my back.


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> Yes you can. In reality you are just using a regular fishing rod instead of a fly rod. The flies are the same.
> 
> Sometimes my buddies that use this method out fish me with my fly rod.
> Other days, it's my turn.
> ...


Thanks Grandpa D. This is great. I went fly fishing for the first time ever with a buddy of mine last week and I had a blast! Im sold on fly fishing. Its going to take me some time to build my arsenal so Im glad I can still fly fish using this method while I do that. Thanks again!


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

The best set up I've seen for the uintas is a renegade sized 12-14 about 3-4 ft of light leader and a slip clear plastic bubble separated from the fly/leader with a swivel. Reel slow and cast where you see the fish rolling.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I always used the fly-and-bubble method years ago in the Uintas. It works well but usally only on the smaller and hungrier stunted fish. If you find a lake with well-fed brook trout, you will not fare well with this method. You need to get down on the bottom and concentrate there....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I always used the fly-and-bubble method years ago in the Uintas. It works well but usally only on the smaller and hungrier stunted fish. If you find a lake with well-fed brook trout, you will not fare well with this method. You need to get down on the bottom and concentrate there....


With a water bubble full of water, you can sink a woolly bugger down to about 20' deep.
Just cast it out and let it set and sink for about 15 seconds, before you start to retrieve it.
You will want at least 6' or 7 feet of line between the fly and the bubble.
Bead head buggers and Pistol Pete's are good for this.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I use this method alot in the Uintas but I like to vary my speed of retrieve. Some times a fast retrieve works well sometimes a slow one. You just have to play with it to find out what the fish want.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I always used the fly-and-bubble method years ago in the Uintas. It works well but usally only on the smaller and hungrier stunted fish. If you find a lake with well-fed brook trout, you will not fare well with this method. You need to get down on the bottom and concentrate there....
> ...


 Or you can simplify things and tie a maribou jig on. (No bubble). It's the best way to "bounce" the bottom that really gets those bigger brook trout to respond.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 on everything mentioned so far. 

I also give a bit of a tug on my pole just before I start reeling so my fly and leader get stretched out behind the bubble. I also do the same thing with spinners, to be sure I'm getting the proper action out of my spinner. (This may in reality be a totally silly thing to do, but in my mind it makes a difference - so I continue to do it.) =)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> +1 on everything mentioned so far.
> 
> I also give a bit of a tug on my pole just before I start reeling so my fly and leader get stretched out behind the bubble. I also do the same thing with spinners, to be sure I'm getting the proper action out of my spinner. (This may in reality be a totally silly thing to do, but in my mind it makes a difference - so I continue to do it.) =)


Silly or not,
I do the same thing.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="Briar Patch":2kf3rcq1]+1 on everything mentioned so far.
> 
> I also give a bit of a tug on my pole just before I start reeling so my fly and leader get stretched out behind the bubble. I also do the same thing with spinners, to be sure I'm getting the proper action out of my spinner. (This may in reality be a totally silly thing to do, but in my mind it makes a difference - so I continue to do it.) =)


Silly or not,
I do the same thing.[/quote:2kf3rcq1]

I do that as well!!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

I DO THE SAME THING AND IT ALSO GETS THE FLY INTO THE SPOT OF THE SPLASH


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a little twist to that technique. I start reeling a second before the bubble hits the water closing the bail on my spinning reel. This stops the forward movement of the bubble, lets the leader lay out and loads my rod so it makes that little tug automatically when the load springs back. It is amazing how many strikes I get immediately after the bubble hits the water.


----------

